# What are the odds of it working 1st time again?? IUI



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi girls, 

We lost our son this year at 37 weeks pregnant. I developed Acute Fatty Liver of Pregnancy - not many people have heard of it   ...

Anyway, we got pregnant on the first try of IUI. I am desperate to get pregnant again and getting down as I am worried that it will never work again. 

Can I assume that it has worked first time that it will work again?? 

We just started a course and it had to be abandoned as I had some blood in my uterus. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi Caz

firstly I am so sorry to hear about you sad loss, I cant imagine what you and your dh have been through this year.

But with regards to IUI, I've not had it myself but I am sure that the fact that you have had succesful txt in the past must mean that there is a good chance of it working again. When do you hope to have another try?

Wishing you all the luck in the world

LOL
Kate


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi

I just wanted to say how sorry I am for what you have been through - it must have been a horrendous time.

Whilst there are no certainties about when I'd say the chances are very very good of achieving another pregnancy. Feel free to join us on the main chat board when you are cycling again.

Wishing you all the best and sending a huge hug
Hun xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for your replys. 

The clinic put me on the pill for 21 days and then I have to go back when my period starts which should be roughly 22 Oct. I am so, so scared but also excited - IYKWIM. 

My hubby is much more positive than me, all I am looking at is the negs which is not a good thing for TX. 

Thanks again girls and see you all on the main chat board soon

XX


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Caz

I too am on the pill - but for 3 months, not one, so I won't be starting tx until after xmas.

Wishing you all the best - its scary doing it second, third, even fourth time around and we are here for support wherever you are at....come and join us on the main chatting thread whenever you feel like it...

Hun xx


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Caz,

Just wanted to say how sorry I am about your heartbreaking loss. 

I also think that the chances are very good for you. 

Join us on the cycle buddies thread if you would like,

Love,

Suzy


----------

